
Over 400 Counties at Risk Following Mass Exodus of Mega-Insurers from Obamacare - nlittlepoole
http://blog.enigma.io/over-400-counties-at-risk-following-mass-exodus-of-mega-insurers-from-obamacare-visualizing-the-data/
======
chmaynard
Well, I guess the Federal Government will just have to step in and underwrite
the health insurance for millions of people who purchased new policies last
year. Medicare should be able to handle the extra load, after some additional
hiring and a tax increase to cover the costs. After the election, President
Clinton will be happy to see her dream of a single payer system finally come
to fruition.

